# Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.



## Klarostorix (13. Dezember 2010)

*Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

Hallo,

bei meinem täglichen Streifzug durch die Internetshops ist mir soeben aufgefallen, dass die neue GTX 470 mit dem Kühler der im letzten Heft getesteten GTX 470 Super Overclock erhältlich ist. Im Preisvergleich ist diese Version aber noch nicht gelistet.

Quelle: ALTERNATE


mfg Klarostorix

EDIT: Auch bei HOH verfügbar, hier sogar günstiger


----------



## Rocksteak (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 mit Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

Mmh...nichts für ungut, aber von neu kann man hier nicht sprechen, die Karte ist schon seit Mitte September erhältlich.


----------



## Klarostorix (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 mit Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

Revision 2 wurde aber erst im November vorgestellt, war aber noch nicht verfügbar ->klick<-


----------



## Rocksteak (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 mit Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

Das mag wohl sein, aber der Kühler ist keine Neuheit. Und so wie die News formuliert ist war das wohl auf den Kühler bezogen.


----------



## Freestyler808 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 mit Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

das ist keine News wert


----------



## hanfi104 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 mit Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

das ding gibts doch schon ewig


----------



## INU.ID (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 mit Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*



Rocksteak schrieb:


> Das mag wohl sein, aber der Kühler ist keine Neuheit. Und so wie die News formuliert ist war das wohl auf den Kühler bezogen.


Falsch, bei der Revision 2 ist gerade der neue/bessere Kühler die Neuheit. Es handelt sich hier um die *neue Revision der OC* (630MHz) mit normal nur einem Lüfter, nicht um die *SOC* (700MHz) mit ihren 3 Lüftern.



> Der taiwanische Boardpartner Nvidias, Gigabyte, bringt nun ein Rev. 2.0  einer bereits im Handel befindlichen GTX 470 OC Edition heraus. Der  Refresh bringt keine Änderung der Taktraten, jedoch wurde der  Referenzkühler gegen einen neuen ausgetauscht.


Quelle: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC Edition mit neuem Kühler : PCMasters



> Gigabyte hat eine neue Revision des nur leicht übertakteten Geforce-GTX-470-Modells GV-N470OC-13I vorgestellt. Die technischen Daten der Grafikkarte bleiben unverändert, jedoch rüstet Gigabyte das neue Modell nun mit dem gleichen Kühler aus wie das stark übertaktete Modell GV-N480SO-15I aus der Super Overclock-Serie.


Quelle: Gigabyte GV-N470OC-13I rev. 2.0: Jetzt mit Windforce 3-Kühler aus der Super Overclock-Serie

Die News hat daher ihre Berechtigung. Zudem ist die Karte noch in keinem Preisvergleich gelistet und bei kaum einem Händler zu bekommen.

MFG INU.ID


----------



## flashdanc3 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

braucht kein mensch das ding ^^
jetzt wo 580/570 und dann bald 560 da sind.


----------



## 3-way (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

wer zu weihnachten eine Karte für unter 250 sucht wird nichts anderes finden.
Die News ist sowas von berechtigt!


----------



## dpante1s (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

Dennoch:

wieso sollte man sich die OC-Edition z. B. bei Alternate für 269,- holen, wenn es die SOC-Edition mit gleichem Kühler nur höherer Taktung schon für 251,- bei geizhals gibt...

Lediglich der Preis bei HoH fürr die OC Rev. 2 mit 229,- ist noch halbwegs akzeptabel


----------



## INU.ID (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

Eben, für 229€ kann man die Karte bedenkenlos kaufen. Die SOC ist zwar ab 251€ gelistet, aber seit geraumer Zeit erst ab 265€ bzw. >270€ lieferbar. Und das die neue OC bei Alternate so teuer ist liegt vermutlich daran das sie so gut wie nicht verfügbar ist 

Ich hab ja die ganze Zeit gehofft das die SOC mal näher an die 200€ rückt, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Entweder wird sie in sehr geringer Stückzahl gefertigt (falls überhaupt noch), oder sie ist immer sehr schnell vergriffen (sie stand ja schon länger in den TOP-10 der Grakas im Preisvergleich)


----------



## rooooney87 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

Hey, weiß jemand ob die Karte so lang ist wie das Referenz Modell oder so lang wie die SOC? 
Ich möchte sie mir gern kaufen, aber weiß nicht ob sie bei mir ins case passt wenn sie die SOC Maße hat.


----------



## Painlor (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

Hab gerade mal gemessen:

27cm  lang


----------



## rooooney87 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

perfekt, danke dir !


----------



## Mr.Blade (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

Nur nochmal zur Klarstellung extra für mich. 
Hat die *GTX470 SOC* nun das neue, bessere Kühlerkonzept des WindForce X3 Kühlers oder die *GTX470 OC Rev.2* ?

Oder wurde lediglich ein WindForxe X3 Kühler auf die GTX470 OC *Rev.2 *gesetzt und der Kühlkörper ansich gar nicht verbessert ?

Die GTX470 OC Rev.2 ist nämlich deutlich geringer getaktet als die SOC . Das verwirrt mich ein wenig.

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Grüße


----------



## Pagz (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

Die GTX 470 Rev.2 ist nicht die 2.te Revision der SoC, sondern der Referenzversion.
Auf die wurde dann der Windfore 3 Kühler gesetzt und in Rev.2 umbenannt.


----------



## Mr.Blade (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

Danke für Deine Antwort!


> Die GTX 470 Rev.2 ist nicht die 2.te Revision der SoC, sondern der Referenzversion.


Jop, das ist mir klar. 


> Auf die wurde dann der Windfore 3 Kühler gesetzt und in Rev.2 umbenannt.


Der WindForce X3 Kühler sieht optisch jedoch verändert aus gegenüber der SOC. Wurde der nun auch verbessert oder lediglich optisch aufgepeppt ? Meiner Meinung nach ist er nämlich ein Stück höher.

Vergleicht:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - GigaByte GV-N470SO-13I SuperOverclock
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - GigaByte GeForce GTX470 OC Triple Fan

Grüße


----------



## Pagz (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

Der Rev.2 ist der, der auch auf der GTX 480 SoC zum Einsatz kommt, also ist der wahrscheinlich ein bisschen leistungsfähiger. Wie viel es aus macht weiß ich nicht, ich denke aber nicht, das es groß einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## hot6boy (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gigabyte GTX 470 OC (nicht SOC!) Rev.2 mit neuem Triple-Fan-Kühler erhältlich.*

diese nachricht wurde gelöscht


----------

